# [Solved] Acer S231HL LED blinking issue



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2014)

since last month I am facing this Issue.

whenever I switch-off the monitor screen and switch-on
then the LED keeps blinking (even though my PC is in running state)
and it keeps on blinking and show Acer logo in between but my desktop screen is not restored

after so many mouse-clinks and blinking finally my screen is restored..

what is the problem?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

tried factory reset option?


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2014)

This could be anything from HW to SW but personally I think it's not a good idea to turn off and on monitor while pc is in running state. You can use monitor turn off programs to put the monitor in sleep state manually and set windows to turn off the monitor after 1 min of inactivity.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> tried factory reset option?



will check that


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2014)

found out the Issue is with monitor and also the source of Issue..
Samsung Syncmaster 206BW 206 BW 226BW LCD Monitor Fault - Normsweb.com

but I can't repair it by replacing the capacitors as PCB is different from model to model

as written there in Main symptom: 
_"A monitor with this fault will blink a couple of times and then start as normal. You may not even notice at first, but this will get progressively worse with the monitor taking longer and longer to start up. Once the monitor has started up it works as normal until its turned off again and then the whole blinking thing starts again. Eventually the monitor will fail to start up at all, even if left on all day."_

and I am facing the same Issue 

Now the main question is 
*Warranty is over (3yrs) so will Acer service center repair it (with service charges,off-course)*


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't think Acer will do it but you may give the nearest service center a call to find out.
Hint : Acer Malaysia repairs out of warranty and even 3rd party products but same may does not apply here though.
Acer | Warranty Terms


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2014)

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] - any update on this ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2014)

topgear said:


> [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] - any update on this ?



Pathetic Acer Customer Care
they said they won't repair out of warranty products 

LG is better in this regard 


now only hope left is from a local mechanic


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2014)

Finally repaired from a Mechanic
replaced the faulty capacitor and its working fine now but this debited me Rs750  


Mods can close this thread..but do prefix [Fixed] or [Solved] makes it easier for other to search by thread title


----------

